# Help identifying plow



## glendaler (Oct 29, 2014)

hello all, i just bought a dodge dakota that came with a plow. it's been modified in many ways but i don't know if it's a homemade one or a production plow, has anyone seen one of these before?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

MFG, backyardboy's plows and whatever :waving:



IDK


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Backyard weld job. Manual angle to. Man good luck with that Franken mess


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Bird plow systems.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Doesn't look like it can angle at all, the chains would stop it.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

grandview;1855951 said:


> Bird plow systems.


Workmanship exceeds BS......


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

BUFF;1856061 said:


> Workmanship exceeds BS......


By far lol


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

this guy will be out bidding soon...telling clients he owns a plow truck....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

lawnkale;1856222 said:


> this guy will be out bidding soon...telling clients he owns a plow truck....


So it is bird


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

grandview;1856223 said:


> So it is bird


Well need to inspect the welds a little closer to tell for sure


----------



## 98K3500 (Oct 28, 2013)

glendaler;1855800 said:


> hello all, i just bought a dodge dakota that came with a plow. it's been modified in many ways but i don't know if it's a homemade one or a production plow, has anyone seen one of these before?


Appears to be hand built, and not in a good way.

Looks like it's been ised a bit, and may work for private use (your own ).

Also looks like it will fold under any heavy

WTH - Use it till it breaks...


----------



## glendaler (Oct 29, 2014)

thank you to those of you that were actually helpful, now i'm off to lengthen them there chains so i can bid on all those plow jobs i want this winter....


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

It's a snow bear plow.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

it hasnt stop snowing in 3 days plow. 
that was probably the only picture of it
may have folded upon impact into recyclables, doing some carnage on the cooling system no doubt
atleast he had safety in mind , being there are safety chains on it keeping it from spewing into coming traffic
the 1/4'' shear pins really sold me
paint it yeller


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

lawnkale;1856222 said:


> this guy will be out bidding soon...telling clients he owns a plow truck....


there it is ...:laughing:


----------

